# Goldfish overeating



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

I have 3 small goldfish (one is a small fantail) which I feed mostly with Interpet Goldfish Granules. They get some bloodworm and some lettuce aswell but mostly the granules. 

They all seem really healthy but I think the fantail might be overeating. He has always been quite round but I think he has got bigger. He had dropsy about 3 months ago but I have cleared that up. The other day I fed a cube of bloodworm (probably less than 1cm cubed) to the 3 of them and then had to go for dinner but when I came back he was sitting on the bottom underneath some of the drfitwood. He moved when I came close but he just doesnt normally sit there. I think he might just have eaten too much. And when I feed them the granules he seems to eat most of it so then I have to put more in for the other 2.

The water is fine and apart from him being really ill a while ago he seems ok. Maybe up at the surface blowing bubbles more than the other 2 but he still swims around fine.

Is there something wrong with him or if it is just overeating then how to I stop him? I have tried feeding peas aswell but they didnt eat them. The picture is of him but isnt very good. Ill try and get a better one if you need.


----------

